# Merry Christmas



## Null (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas to everyone, and to all our faithful lurkers. I hope you have a good holiday, and if not, I hope you have enough money for good booze instead.


----------



## Dynamite Ninja (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas to you too Null  you're one of the kindest people I've ever known. May good things happen to you in the near future


----------



## Sanic (Dec 25, 2014)

Drink up, man.


----------



## Pine Tar (Dec 25, 2014)

Sanic said:


> Drink up, man.



Will do.


----------



## Overcast (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas guys.


----------



## champthom (Dec 25, 2014)

I wish to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year as well.

I won't go off into a long spiel, like I thought about doing, and I know this is stuff I say a lot, but I'm going to reiterate it. A lot of people talk shit about us and complain about various aspects of the forum, some valid criticisms, some not. Obviously I think we should be willing to look at our flaws and try to improve upon them. Yet I also think we need to think about the things that are _good _about the forum. We just did a Secret Santa where people got together and made things for other forum users. We raised money for charity this past month. We're usually accused of being A-Logs yet we managed to raise a good chunk of change after Chris's house caught on fire. While his so called "friends" got him a can of sardines, we got him a bunch of gift cards so he and his mother could try and rebuild their home. I've seen that we have a thread where users encourage other users to help accomplish goals like weight loss which I feel is a very positive thing. People on here get together and play games together and even some people are dating other users (it boggles my mind that a forum I made has led to people being in relationships, not so much as how Chris has probably gotten more people into serious relationships yet he himself can't get into one). 

When I made this forum, it was simply one reason - to get people to stop talking about Chris on the CWCki itself. I planned on helping the forum get set up, find some users to take over for it, then I'd go back to admining the CWCki. Yet I find myself still here, mostly because I feel a connection to the forum. I'm sometimes surprised to hear that people really do take this forum super seriously. That can be a bad thing but it's also a good thing as I think many people here come here as a major social outlet for them. It wasn't my intent but it's cool that I set up something that would evolve into a regular community where people tend to look out for each other.

Again, I just want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, and a Happy New Year. I hope that 2015 will be better than 2014, and that we continue to get better and better every day.


----------



## That's Our Lolcow (Dec 25, 2014)

a dude wishing a bunch of dudes a merry christmas, that's mad gay bro

step up your game, faggot


----------



## Dr. Meme (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas! Heres to another year of Spergatory threads and A-Logging in Discussion!


----------



## KingofManga420 (Dec 25, 2014)

You're all fucking spastics and I genuinely can count the number of you on this site I dislike on a single hand. Thats really low for me and I basically love you all so merry winter solstice, lets all do awesome shit next year together too.


----------



## Mechanism Eight (Dec 25, 2014)

I don't deserve much, but I appreciate that you people at least pretend to care.


----------



## Zim (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas! I hope Santa gives you all a boyfriend-free girl between 18-__ years old!

In all seriousness, you guys are genuinely good people and if that doesn't earn you a great Christmas then I don't know what does.


----------



## CatParty (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Charlie's Chaplin (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all, may your livers forgive you tomorrow!


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 25, 2014)

¡Feliz Navidad a todos los Kiwis!


----------



## MerriedManJr (Dec 25, 2014)

Please join me in my annual viewing of this Christmas classic.


----------



## Jonzun (Dec 25, 2014)

MerriedManJr said:


> Please join me in my annual viewing of this Christmas classic.



Thank you for finding this! I interviewed this guy a few years back on a radio show I used to run, he seemed super pleased with all the attention he was getting as he didn't clock people were making fun of him. Sadly a year later he claimed it was all a joke and tried to pull it off the web, been a while since I found it again. I also bumped into him at the Millbank riots of all places; I laughed when I found he was interviewed by The Telegraph (skip to 1:45):






Getting back on track Merry Christmas everyone, hope you all have a wicked time getting together with loved ones and sharing with the people you care the most. Or if you're like me where an internet forum shows more love than your own fam, have a good one getting shit faced on booze &/or weed


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas fellow kiwis


----------



## Vodka's My BFF (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas, everyone!!!


----------



## CatParty (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Dork Of Ages (Dec 25, 2014)

merry christmas scrubs


----------



## The I Scream Man (Dec 25, 2014)

My family's all far away so yall will have to do  Merry Christmas from the frozen north


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas, Kiwis!


----------



## DX10 (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## rocket (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Thomas the Tankchu (Dec 25, 2014)

Hope you guys and gal-pals are having a Merry Christmas, to all the fellow lurkers who dine in on the lols we get from our lolcows, and to all the dedicated people who provide us the updates of said lols. Merry Christmas and a good 2014 for you guys!

What did I get for Christmas? Coal. Ha, because I'm a train!


----------



## cmcki (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Holdek (Dec 25, 2014)

MerriedManJr said:


> Please join me in my annual viewing of this Christmas classic.


He looks like the receding hairline guy from Discussion.


----------



## Null (Dec 25, 2014)

Okay Chrismas over everyone start helping me pack up all these lights and trees and crap


----------

